
Row Level Security with MySql (2006) - lugus35
http://www.jeromeradix.com/2006/12/mysql-50-fine-grained-access-control.html
======
tomc1985
Throwin this out there cause you hate postgres huh?

~~~
gdulli
This is such a hack that it's more likely a dig on MySQL. It even says "MySQL
has a lot of limitions on theses objects but you can circumvent them by
tricking MySQL... It's easier to implement a FGAC system in other databases
such as Oracle or Postgres as their objects have less conceptual limitions."

